# RAM von Slot 1 , 3 auf 2,4 verschieben



## Twinhand (9. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt da ein Gerücht das ich aufgeschnappt habe, dass sich seit einiger Zeit in meinem Gedächtnis hält.
Und zwar, das der Arbeitsspeicher (wenn nicht alle Bänke belegt sind) immer in die erste Bank eingebaut werden soll.
Sprich bei Dual-Channel Betrieb in Slot 1 und 3.
Ich habe aber leider einen High-Profile-RAM der sich mit vielen CPU-Kühlern etwas "beißt"
Deshalb meine Frage, kann ich den RAM einfach ohne Probleme in den Slot 2 und 4 umstecken?

Mainboard. AsRock FX990 EXTREME 3
Arbeitsspeicher: Geil Evo Potenza 8 GB 1600 Kit

Vielen Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

MfG
Twinhand


----------



## Flexsist (9. September 2014)

Hallo!

Theoretisch sollte das kein Problem sein. Bei meinem MB zb. empfiehlt ASUS sogar bei nur zwei DIMMS die schwarzen Bänke zu nutzen, sprich Bank 2 & 4.

Aber grundsätzlich sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein.

MfG


----------



## drstoecker (9. September 2014)

Musst du mal in dein Handbuch gucken in welchen Slots der dualchanel Modus aktiv ist oder einfach ausprobieren und dann anhand z.B.von cpu-z prüfen.


----------



## Flexsist (9. September 2014)

Zitat aus dem Handbuch:



> If you want to install two memory modules, for optimal compatibility and reliability it is recommended to install them either in the set of slot DDR3_A1 and DDR3_B1, or in the set of slots DDR3_A2 and DDR3_B2.


Soll heißen, es ist egal wo sie drine stecken. Solange sie entweder in 1 & 3 oder 2 & 4 stecken.

MfG


----------



## Twinhand (9. September 2014)

Das ging schnell. ^ ^ Danke für die schnelle Hilfe. 

MfG
Twinhand


----------



## CupCake (9. September 2014)

Stimmt nicht. Schau im Handbuch nach, es ist nicht bei allen boards egal ob 1,3 oder 2,4


----------



## orca113 (9. September 2014)

Vollkommen schnuppe Habe bei mir auch 2 und 4 belegt gehabt. Jetzt voll


----------

